# My first Smoke



## sasquatch (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey everyone just wanted to drop a line and let yall know that my first smoke in my new birthday present was a complete sucess !!! I prepared about 8-10 lbs of venison in 1/4" strips. 3 different flavors. And let the hickory smoke. What came out 4 and a half hours later, was the absolute best batch of Jerkey that has ever crossed my lips. I was so happy with it I started diggin through the freezer, pullin out roasts, some phesants, and a few more steaks. Today will be a great,chilly Michigan day spent on the back deck w/ the dog, just watchin the smoke roll.....
                 Thanks for all the great advice and tips and tricks.
                                                     Smoke on....,
                                                                          Todd


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 8, 2006)

yo todd,
ive never had smoked pheasant.
let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello Todd,sounds like you have been bit by the bug.You will discover how much better food is prepared this way.My wife keeps a lock on our big freezer so I cant smoke or grind up everything in there.


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 9, 2006)

Larry, Reguarding the Birds, they turned out great.  Basted them every 15 min or so w/ butter and garlic ( my favorite) Cut them up like you would a chicken, had em in the smoke for about 2 hrs. Im gonna do some more here pretty soon(....gonna have to start takin some pics to post...),im thinkin a smoked Pheasent salad (spread) for crackes and stuff of the like...man im tellin ya with this new passion.....Im gonna get FATTER !!!!

   Now in reguards to the lock on the frezzer......Sears (Craftsman) has an excellent pair of bolt cutters on sale this week.....lol...just a thought.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2006)

I gotta pair of 24 inchers but she done hid 'em  :cry: And under threat of being kissed by his mother in public, my oldest son REFUSES to lend me his  :evil: !


----------

